# Breeder in Colorado



## dvallen (Sep 20, 2017)

Our 8 year old Havanese has Sebacious Addenitis - a horrible inherited disease. He started losing his hair at age 3 and
there is no cure. He is pretty bald. He has also had three surgeries for bladder stones. 

The breeder had him health tested and the father was a champion but he was bred inspire of having the disease in his
background. 

I am looking for a second Havanese but want to make sure we don't have these health issues.


----------

